# -SWAMP THANG - 1971 DURA CRAFT MOD V JON BOAT CONVERSION



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE ADVISE AND HELP-

BEFORE-














AFTER--


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 28, 2010)

Advise and help? Whats the question... How awesome is my mod?



Cause on a scale from 1-10 its pretty awesome :mrgreen: :lol: 



haha :wink: Looks really good man, quite the turn around!


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 28, 2010)

quote="dyeguy1212"]Advise and help? Whats the question... How awesome is my mod?



Cause on a scale from 1-10 its pretty awesome :mrgreen: :lol: 



haha :wink: Looks really good man, quite the turn around![/quote]

THANKS - REAL PROUD OF HER- JUST AS WE ALL ARE OF OUR MODS- 
I AM GOING TO GO BUY A BOW TODAY! I FOUND ONE ON CRAIGS FOR 70 BUCKS - YOU THINK THIS BOAT WILL DO OK FOR BOWFISHING?[


----------



## River Rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like you got it done. Did it not work out for bow fishing? I noticed you got it for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 29, 2010)

There is a 17ft bass tracker that my neighbore is selling. Perfect condition Better than perfect price. I don't really want to sell the Duracraft , I just posted it to keep my options open for later. Doesn't hurt to advertise right? I don't think anyone will be calling anytime soon. I might have asked a little high on the price- what do you think - was it reasonable?


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 29, 2010)

CHILLWILLATX said:


> There is a 17ft bass tracker that my neighbore is selling. Perfect condition Better than perfect price. I don't really want to sell the Duracraft , I just posted it to keep my options open for later. Doesn't hurt to advertise right? I don't think anyone will be calling anytime soon. I might have asked a little high on the price- what do you think - was it reasonable?



Not to burst your bubble but yes, you asking price of $3400 (IMO) on CL Austin is way too steep.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you think a good asking price would be on craigslist for this type of boat?


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't want to be insulting, and certainly don't want to make ya upset but $1500 is about top dollar for that rig.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Apr 29, 2010)

#-o I have more than that in the re-build- looks like i'll be keeping this one for a while. These fix-ups are not as cheap as I thought. Yall know what I'm saying? 

maybe some one will entertain me with an offer one of these days.... I really like this bass tracker my neighbore has- 17ft alum/ the rig is well cared for - 88 w/ 89 70hrs motor- beats the hell out of my 4hrspwr.... oh well I'll just keep prayin [-o<


----------



## jojo (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you have any more detailed pics or an explanation on how you attached the board to the bow in the pic below?


----------

